# Xfce liberated its new version!



## teo (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi


Xfce liberated its new version, it is available in the ports and packages  for FreeBSD?


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks like it's in in the works.  olivierd posted a screenshot here:  https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/freebsd-screen-shots.8877/page-32#post-283313 and PR 198132 is tracking the progress.


----------

